# Homeschool Project!



## HomeschoolMom (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

im a homeschooling mom from Ontario and am interested in possibly hatching and raising some praying mantis' this spring. I've done lots of reading online but still have a few questions. Thanks for letting me join!

Mon


----------



## izbiggs (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! That sounds like an awesome project for homeschooling as it is rewarding and extremely fun!


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi Homeschool!


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 6, 2017)

Welcome! Lovely to see more Canadians and what a fun project!


----------



## Serle (Mar 6, 2017)

hy , Greetings &amp; Welcome from out West .... S


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 6, 2017)

Heyas and welcome.   Fantastic!   :clap:     As a young boy, most of my "bugs" were kept out of sight of mother.

Boat load of info here and great people at many lvls of knowledge.


----------



## spotsy99 (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. You're at the right place! 

Denise


----------

